# Church Planting Update



## Hamalas (Mar 29, 2016)

As some of you will remember, I'm part of a small group that is in the process of planting a PCA church in Andover, Kansas (just outside of Wichita). I thought you might be interested in seeing what we've been up to these last few months so I'm sharing our most recent (from February) newsletter. If you'd like to be on the list to receive these regularly just let me know. We'd love your prayers and encouragement!

Here's the link to the newsletter article: http://us11.campaign-archive1.com/?...f5aea&id=b075aabfb4&e=0861e3433e#awesomeshare


----------



## ZackF (Mar 29, 2016)

Hamalas said:


> As some of you will remember, I'm part of a small group that is in the process of planting a PCA church in Andover, Kansas (just outside of Wichita). I thought you might be interested in seeing what we've been up to these last few months so I'm sharing our most recent (from February) newsletter. If you'd like to be on the list to receive these regularly just let me know. We'd love your prayers and encouragement!
> 
> Here's the link to the newsletter article: http://us11.campaign-archive1.com/?...f5aea&id=b075aabfb4&e=0861e3433e#awesomeshare



PMed you.


----------

